
40+ Proven Email Templates - abs_farah
http://www.artofemails.com/all-emails
======
abs_farah
A great collection of sales emails. I'm guessing most people here will find
the "Pitch Press" section useful.

------
natvod
They also explain the psychology behind the emails - pretty useful.

